# 2003 VW Passat W8 driving impressions + A4 1.8T Multitronic short review



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

Vehicle: 2003 VW Passat W8 sedan with 5-speed Tiptronic 
Performance: The W8 is powered by a 4.0L W8 engine that pumps out 275hp and 273 lb/ft of torque. The throttle response is instant and linear. The torque delivery is better than average, however, it lacks the seat-of-the-pants feel of W8's 6 bangers or even turbocharged 4 banger rivals. The overall response is better describes as gentle than breathtaking considered the hp and torque output of the engine nature. The 5-speed Tiptronic, once again, shifts smoothly and crisply without abrupt feel. The manumatic mode works very well with W8 by squeezing every possible power without sacificing refinement.
Handling: W8 is tuned toward more of a cruiser than a curve eater. The handling is predictable without nasty surprise. Same as lesser Passats, the steering provides plenty of feedback that's true to its Teutonic heritage. Suspension system absorbs bumps well which creates a ride that easily rivals much more expensive V8 rivals. With the benefit of 4Motion system, W8 can easily be the only 8 banger luxurys sedan you could find at this price range. However, there are quite an amount of body rolls and understeer due to its rather soft suspension setting. VW needs to give W8 a sports suspension if they want to compete with any top dogs in this price range.
Interior: The interior is typical Passat. The seats are comfortable and well-contoured. Everything else are logically placed with an awesome standard stereo system, the climate control works effectively. There are tasteful wood trim put together on center console and door panels. Considered the price VW is charging for a W8, however, here lies a problem. Customers who are shopping a luxury car expect more fancy features than typical Passat "family sedan" uplevel version GLX ones. That's an area where W8 is lacking. While the Passat's overall fit-and-finish is simply exceptional in its family sedan segment, it seems a bit lacking when it has to compete with true luxury market.
On the back, the same typical Passat comfy back seats and uninstrusive trunk hinges.
Conclusion: I have to admit W8 is a great step for VW to go upmarket, its also a stepstone for consumers to accept " people's car" as a luxury brand before the Phaeton arrives on our shore. On the other end of the scale, I found the W8 engine underwhelming considered its spec and performance of its rivals. Lastly, people buying W8's price tag doesn't want its interior to associate with a lesser silibings that feel and put together 99.99% similar. Despite all the criticisms, W8 remains a pretty decent package.
OVERALL VERDICTS FOR 2003 PASSAT W8 SEDAN
=================================
Performance: 2.5/5
Handling/fun-to-drive: 3/5
Fit-and-finish/built quality: 3.75/5
Ergonomics/user-friendliness: 4/5
Value-for-money: 2.5/5
Overall rating: 3/5
Audi A4 1.8T Multitronic short review
========================
Unlike the W8 I just reviewered, the A4 FrontTrak Multitronic is a true driver's car even in basic 15" wheel and standard suspension. The body rolls and understeer are almost non-existence through the corners, just like the Quattro sport version I drove last year. Steering provides excellent feedback both on and off-center. The ride is comfortable without sacificing the firm character of a German sports sedan.
The Multitronic CVT transmission feels amazing. The manumatic mode feels very responsive for both upshift and downshift, same goes for the "auto"mode. The most impressive aspect of this tranny is it goes 100 km/h at a very low 1900 rpm. That's not only improves fuel economy, it also makes the engine more responsive as you mesh the throttle.
Other than the carbon fiber trim and 4-spoke steering that are exclusive to Canadian-spec Multitronic 1.8T, everything else are typical A4 luxury. Great leatherette seats, standard CD-player and "1 push, 3 blinkers" turn signals are just some of the features you expect in an A4. Considered it starts at $33600 Canadian, its hard to find anything else has a better package, and tranny at this price range.
Overall rating: 4.75/5


----------



## strlen (May 23, 2001)

*Re: 2003 VW Passat W8 driving impressions + A4 1.8T Multitronic short review (A4Jetta)*

so this is basically the most powerfull VW yet, and also the first 8-cylinder vw?


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 2003 VW Passat W8 driving impressions + A4 1.8T Multitronic short review (strlen)*

W8 is the most powerful VW until the Phaeton arrives.


----------



## Reflex5.5 (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: 2003 VW Passat W8 driving impressions + A4 1.8T Multitronic short review (A4Jetta)*

and then the Nardo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by Reflex5.5, 8:47 AM 5-4-2002]


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: 2003 VW Passat W8 driving impressions + A4 1.8T Multitronic short review (A4Jetta)*

*Engine output:* A 4.0L with 275HP is kinda low. Nissan VQ 3.5L pumps 240-280HP. I wonder if VW lowered the output (ECU programming) intentionally so not to hurt A4 and A6's sales.


----------



## kar_nut (Apr 14, 2000)

*Re: 2003 VW Passat W8 driving impressions + A4 1.8T Multitronic short review (Cadenza_7o)*

quote:[HR][/HR]*Engine output:* A 4.0L with 275HP is kinda low. Nissan VQ 3.5L pumps 240-280HP. I wonder if VW lowered the output (ECU programming) intentionally so not to hurt A4 and A6's sales. 
[HR][/HR]​The advantage to the W and VR engine layouts is packaging efficiency, not combustion efficiency. There are a lot compromises in terms of the intake manifold, port layout and combustion chamber design. But, it allows an extra 2 cylinders to be shoe-horned into the same packaging volume.


----------



## kyokoris (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: 2003 VW Passat W8 driving impressions + A4 1.8T Multitronic short review (A4Jetta)*

try to hang with a stock supra TT now!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whatever7 (Apr 13, 2002)

So...did you race the kid?


----------



## swatch60 (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: 2003 VW Passat W8 driving impressions + A4 1.8T Multitronic short review (A4Jetta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]"1 push, 3 blinkers" turn signals are just some of the features you expect in an A4[HR][/HR]​Just curious, but what do you mean by this?


----------



## ClownCar (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 2003 VW Passat W8 driving impressions + A4 1.8T Multitronic short review (A4Jetta)*

Moved to W8 Forum


----------



## 2.0slowbutwannago (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: 2003 VW Passat W8 driving impressions + A4 1.8T Multitronic short review (Cadenza_7o)*

275hp out of any engine isn't low. stock mustang GTs come with "only" 325 it think and they're supposed to be sports cars. also, according to the VW W8 stat book the output is 270hp/273lbs/ft tq. anyway, the engine is cool and all but something about not being able to see the ground when i look in an engine bay makes me not want to buy the thing. i'll stick with the V6 and upgrade it.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 2003 VW Passat W8 driving impressions + A4 1.8T Multitronic short review (swatch60)*

I just know my threat moved over here.








The "1 push, 3 blinkers" function works like these. Usually, you have to push the turn signal lever in the center position to signal a left or right. Then return back after you have changed lane. In the new A4, you only need to gently "touch" the signal stark, then it will automatically flash 3 times for lane changing. Of course, you still have to put it to center position if you are turning.


----------



## strlen (May 23, 2001)

*Re: 2003 VW Passat W8 driving impressions + A4 1.8T Multitronic short review (2.0slowbutwannago)*

actually the stock mustang GT gets 260 hp out of a 4.6, and thats with DOHC and 32 valves. the camaro Z/28 gets 325 or so hp, out of a 5.7, 16-valve, OHV pushrod. Personally i think there's nothing wrong with a bad hp/liter rating. What's important is a good torque curve, light-weight construction of the engine, ease to maintain the engine, etc.. S2k has 240 hp out of a 2-liter, but in the end it's still slower than the Camaro Z/28 which actually costs less than the S2k.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

*Re: 2003 VW Passat W8 driving impressions + A4 1.8T Multitronic short review (strlen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]actually the stock mustang GT gets 260 hp out of a 4.6, and thats with DOHC and 32 valves. [HR][/HR]​That's incorrect; the 260-hp Mustang GT engine is a SOHC 16-valve design. The DOHC 32-valve engine made 320-hp in the 2001 Cobra.


----------



## DimcheMKV (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: 2003 VW Passat W8 driving impressions + A4 1.8T Multitronic short review (CanuckPal)*

ehh who cares, FORD SUCKS!!!!! hehe, sat in the new W8 today at the dealer, owww man that cars sweet, my brother-inlaw might trade in his passat for it, hehe hope he does








Oww yea, VW rocks, besides the constant problems, like for instance today my freakin WINDOW decided to fall into the door for no odd reason, hmmmmm, hehe thats why cars at the dealer, but still love my 02 GTI








Ehh thats bout it! oww yea did i mention FORD SUCKS


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: 2003 VW Passat W8 driving impressions + A4 1.8T Multitronic short review (DimcheMKV)*

If I remember correctly the W8 was originally 3.7 liters with the same 275 or 280hp rating, but the torque wasn't what they wanted so they increased displacement to provide PEAK torque at 2,750 rpms with over 80% available just off idle. As with all VAG products - torque come first - peak hp comes second in terms of their philosophy on engine development.


----------

